# How to fill the seam between sheets of styrene



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Any suggestions on how to fill the seam between two pieces of styrene that have been butted together? I've glued the two sheets of v-groove styrene together. They line up together pretty well, but I want a smoother seam between the two. How would diluted white glue work to make the seam look more like the other v-grooves?


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim, 
Depending on how wide the gap is that you are attempting to fill, you might consider a more traditional material. Commonly Squadron Putty is used as a gap filler. Squadron putty is used in the plastic modeling crowd to finish the seams on projects and can be purchased at any of the better stocked hobby shops. Testor's makes a version as well. You might consider a plastic wood filler as another option. 
Just a thought, 
Don


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

For ship models, I used white glue to fill gaps like that in the deck plates and planking. It is super easy, and sandable. Try it. You will like it. 
I would also suggest you go to a auto parts store and buy the red bondo putty. Its 3 or 4 times cheaper than squadron putty. I suspect except for the color, it is the same. 

I have used it for years, with no ill effects.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the red Bondo spot putty also, no shipping! Some have used super glue gel, but it's pretty hard to sand.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

What ever you end up using for the filler, use a flat sanding block with sand paper wrapped around the block to get a smooth flat seem


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If you have the length; join not grooved areas and sand flush. You'll have an easier job joining the flats than gluing a groove to match. 
Cut midway between two grooves on both sheets to keep the spacing. 
I would not advise white glue if it's going outside... 
John


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

If you paint over the white glue you will have no problems. My ships are exposed to more water than any steam engine. And they somehow still seem fine. A proper coat of paint is all you need.


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. Here's a similar question, probably get the same kind of answers, but here goes: 

Now I'd like to fill all the v-grooves on a Bachmann passenger car kit so that all the sides are smooth and then I can apply styrene strips to simulate board and batten siding. Same method?: bondo puddy, white glue, or is there some other easier way?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Sand them out with a belt sander? 

-Brian


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

I would't waste time filling the grooves.For me Covering with 1/64 balsa sealing and sanding smooth would be quicker and give a better finish. 
Regards 
Bunny


----------

